# overcrowded loft



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

WOW today i went to this guys house he was selling me some supposably nice young birds different colors and when i went to the back to see his loft he had a 6x6x6 loft with about 80 homers or more. yb, ob, nesting, perches
males females all together. Alot of food all over the place and bowls of water. I felt so sorry for the birds but i didnt buy him nothing. I asked him how can they all live like that and he told me thats not bad ive already sold some i was shocked.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

I would have bought some just because I felt bad for them.......and to give the others more room!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Unfortunately....the situation you describe is not all that uncommon. Really sad.


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

What was his asking price?----USA Dollars

were they Banded/ring?


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

they were 20 dollars a pair and just a clip on band with a number this morning i went over and got 2 pairs off him was kinda felling sorry and did have some nice colors. But just got ybs


----------



## blackknight01 (Feb 20, 2010)

could you post pictures?


----------



## eyespyer (Jul 14, 2008)

If you needed foster parents, for your more favorable stock, this could be a great place to get started. buy several pairs from this guy to use a foster parents. Then buy a nice cock or two, A few nice hens and get to work. 

You can find good in anything.....

If I new what I know now, I would have started this way.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Bless your heart for taking some. I really hope they are healthy but they are in good hands now. Shows how easy it is to get overcrowded. Fake eggs are a godsend.


----------



## chayi (May 1, 2010)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/chayi/4888217053/in/photostream/

The ones i got of him was the white and gray ones the white one with the white eye and a small gray one that not sure if its sick or just too young its always on its own not runing around like the others.


----------

